# Gas powered pruner (pole saw)



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Winter is here and for too long I have been putting off shaping up my many trees. A manual type pole saw is not an option. I steer clear of poulan or weed eater brands. 
I owned a pulp wood truck when I was 22 y/o in 1982 so I'm up to date on the safety aspects. 
I still use my 18" Echo saw quite often.
What I need to know is what brand power pruner (pole saw) is not dependable or what brand/model has served you well? I have been happy with Echo as that's what I normally buy. Willing to consider other brands,,,Stihl, Husky ect. Not looking for a commercial grade, but I know we get what we pay for.
TIA


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Ya can't go wrong with a Stihl....
My Bud, the Tree Guy has a couple, their Nice...

I've got 1 that fits my convertable Craftsman weedwacker, with an extension pole....
It works pretty darn well, for what I've needed it for so far...


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Bondo, From what I've read about the Stihl pruner it is the most versatile.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

I bought the "Echo PPT-265 power pruner". Great reviews. I like it. Gives the upper body a nice workout. While only checking I found 4 stihl ploe saws on ebay and no echos. I now know why. 
http://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/55626/
My local dealer gave me a 10% discount.
*Pros*-Cuts fast, ,quite, plenty of power. 5 year warranty.
*Cons*-weight 19 lbs, this is a commercial unit.- cost $590 OTD
http://www.echo-usa.com/product.asp?Model=PPT-265


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, Stihl. We have one attached to our commercial string trimmer and it works like a charm for our Parks Department.


----------

